# Goodbye Directv and TiVo....for now.



## KenDC (Jun 18, 2001)

As you can see I have been here a while and I am not one to get all excited about anything but a couple days ago I cancelled my Directv with TiVo service.

I have had Directv since I think 1998..maybe before. I know I couldn't get regular network channels in DC at the time. I loved it. Got the Football package each year.

Got a Lifetime TiVo subscription back in 2001 and Did the moving package in 2002. Added a second DirecTiVo and then a replacement for the first one when it died. 

This summer I had a home theater built and decided to try the cable companies (cox) HD DVR to that room because it was going to be to expensive to go the HD Directivo route and hard to swamp the dishes out.

It wasn't TiVo..no question but it got the job done. So, I was paying for Satellite and cable for about six months. 

So, Finally I decided to move completely to cable...which meant no more TiVo. 

I was actually sad. 

So, this is not a slam or anything. Just a story about a guy who came and went.... More of an until we meet again. 

Thanks to all the people that helped me in the beginning and since with all my DirecTiVo questions. :up:


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Sorry to hear the news. We'll await your return when the Series 3 comes out.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

No, you CAN'T come watch the game at my house when your cable goes out.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

I think this may become more common !

My question is about the football package you have gotten each year? So you are giving up on the TICKET?

Tivo + NFL Ticket are the main reasons I have Directv. Directv has taken Tivo away from us and now I am stuck because I need the TICKET! I NEED IT! So am I going to be forced to use the r15, r20, r2d2, or whatever crap they put out now? (once my Tivo's die)? We will only see. 

Good luck!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Say it ain't so Ken!
(bastard!)


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Ken, I think others are doing this now too. And we're seriously considering too!


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Who wants ya, anyways?


----------



## Daytona24 (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm in the same boat, I'm doing the cable/ satellite thing because of DTV's total lack of commitment with HD and thier high entry cost. I would really like to go back to just DTV but until they get thier HD act together no way. Of course the cable company isnt doing anything to completely sway me thier way either!


----------



## Steve1212 (Dec 1, 2004)

buh-bye Ken. Sorry to see you leave and unless Directv stops making great tv, i will never leave. Mega March Madness, NFL Ticket, and ESPN2HD are the best! Love ya DTV  :up:


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

You know legally, you can't be a part of this forum anymore. Sorry Ken. We'll miss you. Maybe Cox has a forum you can join.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Welcome.


----------



## jstack (Mar 26, 2005)

Did they offer you anything when you cancelled?


----------



## Hersheytx (Feb 15, 2003)

I really have to wait until the the new HD DVR comes out this Fall. 
Its a pain waiting for Directv to put up more Sats to give more HD programming, but its the HD DVR that will make the difference in the long run.
Cable always says they can do better, but they always raise the price or have some other part of their service suck. 
I have never had good customer service with them. Their stuff excluding HD looks much worse then Directv. Why do I want to go through the pain of calling them up just to complain about my networks having lines in them.

Grrrr...nope...Directv for me


----------



## smassey321 (Dec 28, 2004)

I am thinking of doing the same thing. No 6.2 on the HD TiVO + these nutty new lease deals are not good. One thing you should mention is that Cox is a pretty good cable company in Northern VA. Now I hated them 10 years ago when they had a dual coax system but my cable modem has not gone down in the past 3+ years.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

I'm in a similar predicament. I've also had DirecTV since it was first offered in NJ - but I never gave up cable (Cablevision / Optonline) as a "backup" and for picture in picture. While I only subscribe to "basic" cable +, the total cost for both service is not insignificant. I've been thinking about moving over 100% to IO (Cablevision's full service w/HDTV - which I don't yet have but will in the near future). The only thing holding me back is the DirecTV TiVo. Don't think Cablevision has anything comparable and I hate to give it up - I'm hooked!!!

Still, at some point in the near future guess I'll have to bite the bullet and go one way or the other - and I'm thinking that "way" will be cable


----------



## KenDC (Jun 18, 2001)

Markman07 said:


> I think this may become more common !
> 
> My question is about the football package you have gotten each year? So you are giving up on the TICKET?
> 
> ...


Well, I had the NFL ticket every year until this last year. The reason was I didn't have the satellite in my Theater room anyway. To be honest, I am a redskins fan so I could always see my games anyway. I am just a Fantasy Football freak and it was nice to keep up with all that but with two kids now the reality is...if I get one game I am lucky. 

Again, I don't blame people from staying. I love both Directv and TiVo. As you can see I have been committed to both for a long time.


----------



## KenDC (Jun 18, 2001)

jstack said:


> Did they offer you anything when you cancelled?


I wasn't calling until I was committing to cancelling. Although some of the deals sound OK, they sound more like a temporary fix especially to my problem.

I was waiting for a fight or at least a struggle...it never came.

They transferred me to this nice woman. She just asked me why I was leaving and I explained what I did above and she said "yeah the HD equipment for DirecTV is high.".....That was it. I was kind of offended.


----------



## KenDC (Jun 18, 2001)

smassey321 said:


> I am thinking of doing the same thing. No 6.2 on the HD TiVO + these nutty new lease deals are not good. One thing you should mention is that Cox is a pretty good cable company in Northern VA. Now I hated them 10 years ago when they had a dual coax system but my cable modem has not gone down in the past 3+ years.


That is a good point and one of the reasons I went with the test drive first. I have had a Cox cable modem for 3 or 4 years and it one went down once...because MY modem burnt out. 

The picture quality of some of the stations is very bad but I find I am only watching or (90%) watching HD only and those stations are flawless (or close) to me. My other tvs only have the cable hooked to the back of the tv. So, no DVR not movie channels. So, we will see. The kids were spoiled (like their parents) with TiVo on every TV. 

So, if my cable company sucked...I would probably not made the move.


----------



## KenDC (Jun 18, 2001)

Hersheytx said:


> I really have to wait until the the new HD DVR comes out this Fall.
> Its a pain waiting for Directv to put up more Sats to give more HD programming, but its the HD DVR that will make the difference in the long run.
> Cable always says they can do better, but they always raise the price or have some other part of their service suck.
> I have never had good customer service with them. Their stuff excluding HD looks much worse then Directv. Why do I want to go through the pain of calling them up just to complain about my networks having lines in them.
> ...


Well, part of me thinks I might get a good deal as a new (old) customer.


----------



## KenDC (Jun 18, 2001)

waldingrl said:


> You know legally, you can't be a part of this forum anymore. Sorry Ken. We'll miss you. Maybe Cox has a forum you can join.


You wish you could get rid of me that easily.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Ken, so what are you gonna do with all your old DirecTV gear?


----------



## peterbilt (May 29, 2003)

I recently went through this same process, only for one month, not six. I ultimately ended up staying with D*. The #1 reason? You guessed it: TiVo.

Ken, sorry you didn't get much love from D* retention. That's pretty crappy. Really their loss, though, isn't it. I don't blame you, though. I took Comcast for a spin for the same reason(s) you did.

BTW, the #1 reason _was _ that we could get the HD DVR from Comcast for free, but when I called D* they made me a pretty sweet offer that put the HD TiVo within reach. Once the playing feild was leveled, TiVo was the deciding factor.


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

KenDC said:


> You wish you could get rid of me that easily.


RATS!


----------



## KenDC (Jun 18, 2001)

LlamaLarry said:


> Ken, so what are you gonna do with all your old DirecTV gear?


Well, I would like to get some of the saved programs off of it...I have a DVD recorder...So, it is just finding the time to do it.

Then I will probably ask if someone wants it. 

I tell you what...If someone will take the save until...forever off of the hard drives for me...they can have the equipment. 

There are only about 10 programs.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

waldingrl said:


> RATS!


Thanks for trying WG.


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

KenDC said:


> Well, I would like to get some of the saved programs off of it...I have a DVD recorder...So, it is just finding the time to do it.
> 
> Then I will probably ask if someone wants it.
> 
> ...


Hmm....


----------



## vigfoot (Dec 1, 2003)

KenDC said:


> Well, I would like to get some of the saved programs off of it...I have a DVD recorder...So, it is just finding the time to do it.
> 
> Then I will probably ask if someone wants it.
> 
> ...


ship it to me my man!


----------

